# Hymer Add on's............



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We are considering buying an older Hymer (1993/4) It has been a long road to try and persuade SWMO that that's what will suit us best.

Main problems are that It has to be RHD with a passenger door.....(she has a phobia about not having a door) also the fact that there are usually no grill or oven in these vans. I have seen some that have them and they look as though they are an add on. So can any one confirm this and if so roughly how much of a job is it to fit one?


.....er....perhaps I should have put this in the Hymer section......Doh...  .


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
We had one(smev) fitted 2 years ago to our hymer as an afterfit, cost £600 which is expensive, but the workmsnship is terrific and you cant tell its not factory fit, we use it loads. Hambilton engineering did the work.

PaulnCaz.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

badger said:


> We are considering buying an older Hymer (1993/4) It has been a long road to try and persuade SWMO that that's what will suit us best.
> 
> Main problems are that It has to be RHD with a passenger door.....(she has a phobia about not having a door) also the fact that there are usually no grill or oven in these vans. I have seen some that have them and they look as though they are an add on. So can any one confirm this and if so roughly how much of a job is it to fit one?
> 
> .....er....perhaps I should have put this in the Hymer section......Doh...  .


Sorry Badger,

I know that this won't be much help, but ours was an import by British buyers, and was fitted with a Smev oven and a 3 x burner hob. The ovens are quite small, and are easily available.

BTW, a double skillett makes a good oven, and does just about everything you would do in an oven, including a Sunday roast,.................and much cheaper to purchase too. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

badger said:


> We are considering buying an older Hymer (1993/4) It has been a long road to try and persuade SWMO that that's what will suit us best.
> 
> Main problems are that It has to be RHD with a passenger door.....(she has a phobia about not having a door) also the fact that there are usually no grill or oven in these vans. I have seen some that have them and they look as though they are an add on. So can any one confirm this and if so roughly how much of a job is it to fit one?
> 
> .....er....perhaps I should have put this in the Hymer section......Doh...  .


Ovens were/are offered as an option on most Hymer models and, should they have been ordered with a new van, will have been factory fitted. Most models are designed and constructed so that an oven can be added later - the result being the same as if it had been factory fitted, provided the same make and model of oven is chosen, of course. Be aware that not all Hymer models can take an oven, however, as there is no space. Also, if you retrofit one, you will lose two of the drawers.

As far as I remember the stainless steel ovens are rather expensive - around £650 I think - I just forget the make but I'm sure someone will come along and remind me. They are freely available and there will be no problem in getting hold of one - they are commonly fitted to boats, too.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Smev ! That's the name I couldn't remember !


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK..........smev oven/grills....just googled and found some at discount prices.....so she won't be able to use that as an excuse.

RHD with passenger door is a little harder....we have found then at a price we could manage but.....we're not quite ready yet...another few months (then we won't see any I bet)
We have to have min 4 berth, rear belted seats, and front lounge with end kitchen, the loung has to be either L shaped (for the belted seats) or settee and dinette...........Picky aint she.......I am looking forward to the search as I have measured my van and with the back box it's 20'so one of these little beauties with fit quite nicely at 19/20' Roll on spring.

(whens the next M/Home show)


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

badger said:


> OK..........smev oven/grills....just googled and found some at discount prices.....so she won't be able to use that as an excuse.
> 
> ........ snip .......
> 
> (whens the next M/Home show)


Next week at the NEC


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Found the smev ovens etc...........I found a van, private sale, right hand drive, 48k miles passenger door, oven/grill right layout, right money..................she didn't like the upholstery..............where's my .45......!!! :evil:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I know you'll all be pro Hymer in here, but as a newbie to the larger motorhome, is there anything I should look out for, (looking for 2.5 TD) 19/20' long 
are they powerfull enough for the hills and without air ride do they roll excessively.
Sorry to keep asking, just want to be sure.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

I've moved this thread into the "Hymer" section for you.

Unfortunately you're likely to have a problem finding a Hymer of that vintage which is RHD with a passenger door. Plenty of LHD models with drivers doors but I don't think they were producing RHDs at that time, certainly they didn't produce many if they were.

Why the insistence on RHD? left hookers are no problem whatsoever and many have a door on the N/S so a good excuse to let the missus do the driving if she wants the door on her side. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We only have a single door as do many "A" class vans and we really don't miss the cab doors (except for the absence of draughts). If you're worried about escape routes, our sliding cab windows are easily large enough to get out through in an emergency.

German vans never have ovens fitted unless they're intended for export so an oven is always an afterthought. We've fitted a Smev to our current van and it works quite well. We got it from Magnum for less than £250 and I fitted it myself easily enough.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken thanks for your input, We did actually find a RHD with passenger door.....everything we wanted exept grill (we think that may have been in with the oven having researched it) ....I do know they are as rare as the proverbial rocking horse doo dah, but they are there.

You are correct with the LHD thing, I told her she didn't have a problem with sitting "in that seat" when we went to France in a RHD. Its just the door, that should make it a little easier to find.

This will be the last time we can change vans so I want it to be right or we will get no use from it.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Hymer ad on's*

Hi. we have a 1992/3 Mercedes Hymer 670S. R.H.D. 21ft long, we have owned it for 10 years now, it's like an old friend, can't imagine selling it, the double wheels at the rear has meant that we have never been stuck on a wet C.L. site again. And as we live in France the right hand drive has not bothered us either. bambi 2


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We had a 98 Hymer 544, end kitchen and dinette. We found it to be a good van. Only reason we changed was because OH had a bad back and found it difficult getting out of the drop down bed and we didn't want to use the dinette (couldn't be doing with making up bed every night!!!) (Now we have a fixed bed model van his back's better).

The kitchen had a full size oven, but no grill but we didn't find that to be a problem 'cos most things you'd do under the grill you can either do in the oven or in a dry frying pan.

Had 6 belted seats, four forward facing, two rear facing - window seats full 3 point belts other 2 lap belts. 

Denise & Joe


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I hesitate to suggest that you should slum it, so to speak, but we, and others on here I believe, have coachbuilt Hymer's rather than 'A' Class versions.

FWIW ours is RHD, naturally has a passenger door as it is a coachbuilt, has a built-in oven (rather high set I'm afraid), and is about 22 feet long, 6.67 metres I believe.

Ours is on a Mercedes 2.7, but I believe the vast majority of these (T-Class) cans were on the Fiat chassis.

They are still built with Hymer quality so why not consider these, or the Classic versions?

Just a thought.

Paul


----------

